# Anyone else keep crustaceans?



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just wondering if any of you folks here have kept or keep any crustaceans?

I currently have land hermit crabs(_Coenobita clypeatus_), and a bunch of freshwater copepods in my fishless aquarium. I'm saving up so I can start up another colony of cherry shrimp after the tank crash.


----------



## acerbity (Aug 25, 2008)

I've grown up in the Florida Keys, and I've done just about everything in the book to "live off the land."

I've collected sea anemones for 10 cents a piece when I was a boy (they sell for $4 to $8 a piece in pet stores), used quinidine to catch tropical fish, speared fish to sell to the fish market, gone lobstering during season to make a living with my dear old dad, and even leased out sections of water for live rock, which would house an innumerable amount of plant and animal life.

That being said, some crustaceans are neat to look at, but most are food!

Yum :lol:


----------

